# Bareback Good or Bad?



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Bareback can be a great way to improve your position and how well tuned in to your horses movement you are, and it vastly improves stickability! Some horses dont care if you ride with/without a saddle, were as others dont like having all the pressure centered in one place on their back (saddles spread out the pressure).

As long as the horse doesnt find it uncomfy and is sane enough not to bolt to timbuck-to, then Id say its fine. Note of warning though- insurance companies probably wont cover you for injuries sustained from bareback riding because you are not wearing all standard equipment. Its like some insurance companies are awkward about bitless bridles.

Also be wary of hoping on bareback if your horse is cold backed or suffers from any existing back injuries because the concentrated pressure could make the horses back sore again.

Be prepaired to fall but have fun! Its a great way to improve bonds between horse and rider, and horse and bum!!


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm curious about this too as I love riding bb. But my horse and I aren't at that point yet, I can't trust her to not bolt or trot when I don't want her to, and I'm not super experienced and I would fall off. But I'm so excited about getting to that point with her. I'm just being patient (on a saddle)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dazzy (Apr 2, 2012)

I would love to be able to ride bb with my boy but its a matter of building that confidence for me..... and trying to avoid his high tb wither lol 

I think the one thing to bear in mind is that if your choosing to trot be very sure your not landing hard on their back as you can make it uncomfortable and will hollow them out.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I solved the high wither issue with a big fluffy bareback pad  your balance and posture should improve, if you post bare back your legs muscles will bulk up, (be careful not to come down on their back to hard) it helps with feeling leads and will connect your movements and your horses so that you can better move in sync under saddle. 
(I just got to use my first pony's registered name in a sentence  long live In Sync! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I love to bareback ride! Very convenient when you are taking your horse swimming in a lake!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Riding bareback can be great fun!
Please still wear your boots when you ride bareback. I often see people bareback in improper riding shoes and it makes me cringe. A few summers ago, I watched one of my good friends hop on a horse bareback. He didn't like it, started throwing crowhops and some little bucks and wouldn't quit. She bailed off of him, landed on her feet. But the way she landed, with no ankle support -- double compound fracture. Bone sticking out of her ankle in two places. Was one of the nastiest things I've ever seen. Took about a year, a couple of surgeries and lots of pain before she could even walk well again. She still can't ride or do anything that put too much pressure on her ankle, without pain :\
I know its fun to just go hop on your horse, even if you're not in the proper attire, but I'm always in my boots around horses, especially after watching what happened to my friend!


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

It can definitely be fun and a great way to improve your bond and stability- though I'm not sure if i can agree about the improved position.
Personally, when I ride bareback, I get put in a more 'chair-y' position- my legs go too far forward, and my sister has experienced the same. Just my opinion^^
Be careful, and have fun!


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Bobthebuilder said:


> It can definitely be fun and a great way to improve your bond and stability- though I'm not sure if i can agree about the improved position.
> Personally, when I ride bareback, I get put in a more 'chair-y' position- my legs go too far forward, and my sister has experienced the same. Just my opinion^^
> Be careful, and have fun!


I agree, when I ride bareback I have more of a chair seat. I feel more balanced and secure when my legs are farther forward.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I love riding bareback! I ride this way the majority of the time unless she's already being spooky or I just don't feel like getting my pants dirty. I feel like it makes me a better rider, I can feel her and it's like we have a better connection. In the summer I ride in my bikini, lol. My hubby just shakes his head at me and he took this pic while I was out one day. I live in south Mississippi and it's hot, I don't care! LOL Her body looks weird in this pic btw, her legs are crazy.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

mtngrl7500 said:


> I love riding bareback! I ride this way the majority of the time unless she's already being spooky or I just don't feel like getting my pants dirty. I feel like it makes me a better rider, I can feel her and it's like we have a better connection. In the summer I ride in my bikini, lol. My hubby just shakes his head at me and he took this pic while I was out one day. I live in south Mississippi and it's hot, I don't care! LOL Her body looks weird in this pic btw, her legs are crazy.


What part of MS are you from mtngrl? I am in the Columbus/Starkville area, and I agree its HOT out here haha

OP, I ride bareback all the time! Passed by BO giving a lesson the other day and she asked if I still remembered how to use a saddle lol. One reason I love it is that it's a lot cooler for me and for Drifter and whenever we feel like taking a break in one of the ponds we can just go right in! I feel a lot closer with him when bareback too. I can feel if he is relaxed, or getting worried and take the appropriate measures. When i first started my legs HURT, but since I first got Drifter a month ago I've been riding bareback at least 4 times a week 2 hrs per day and I can see a huge difference in balance and leg tone.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^Yeah bareback hurts at first! Just like riding nonstirrup does at first haha

We call it the 'gypsy' position round here when peoples legs go forward into the chair position, but tbh i think its easier to ride bareback like that so I don't really care what people call me!! You see little kids riding like that when they first start because it feels more sequre too


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

DriftingShadow said:


> What part of MS are you from mtngrl? I am in the Columbus/Starkville area, and I agree its HOT out here haha


I live near McComb. I actually live out in the middle of nowhere, about 5 miles from the LA state line, but that's the closest town of any size.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

I love riding bareback, I really think it helps you tune into your horses movement and helps you get that velcro-butt seat  haha. My mare actually likes bareback better I think, since I can cue her so much more with my seat.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I think riding bareback is great for you! It really helps with your balance.


----------



## parky123 (Jun 8, 2012)

it helps your balance and posture by riding bareback


----------

